Ask HN: Software to build a voice assistant on a Raspberry Pi? - albi_lander
======
oulipo
Hi, I'm the co-founder of [https://snips.ai](https://snips.ai) and we are
building a 100% on-device Voice AI platform which runs on the Raspberry Pi 3

It is free to use for makers, and we will start open-sourcing the components a
few weeks from now

The whole platform runs on-device which makes it ideal for privacy, cost, and
to allow it to run when there is no network

We are available in English, French, German, and soon Japanese and Korean and
we are working on other European languages!

We would love to see what you build with our platform to feature it on our
website

Take a look at what some people have built with it:
[https://github.com/snipsco/awesome-snips](https://github.com/snipsco/awesome-
snips)

and a few tutorials to get you started: [https://medium.com/snips-ai/building-
a-voice-controlled-home...](https://medium.com/snips-ai/building-a-voice-
controlled-home-sound-system-using-snips-and-
sonos-2aaf16523ce9?source=collection_home---4------3----------------)

------
4d66ba06
Check out Mycroft [https://mycroft.ai/blog/mycroft-now-available-raspberry-
pi-i...](https://mycroft.ai/blog/mycroft-now-available-raspberry-pi-image/)

------
_superposition_
I've been meaning to try out Jasper.

[https://jasperproject.github.io](https://jasperproject.github.io)

